# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 9 ... (nitah)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 

*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

*
*نفر نهم ...

* *nitah
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! 
*

----------


## angel

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟   پزشکی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ talentstudent

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مخالفت با نظراتش:yahoo (4):

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هردو

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ از همه بیشترهمین آبیه.قدیما عکس آواتارش یه دختره بود ژستش این شکلی بود.:yahoo (4):

14.از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کمک کردنش به بقیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : بسه:yahoo (4):

17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزو دارم دلت از غصه ها خالی شود/سهم تواز زندگی یک عمرخوشحالی شود:yahoo (3): (چه شاعرانه شد:yahoo (4)*
*
هرکار کردم رنگ جوابام رو عوض کنم متفاوت شه نشد مشکل داره این تنظیمات نوشتن من
*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Sky98

*nitah
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ایشاالله پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
فکرنکنم کاری کرده باشه!اگه کرده بگین بخندیم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بابا هیچکی به من نمیرسه تو این مورد:yahoo (4):

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
معلومه من!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
خانواده و یه نفر خاص!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
شاید6-7نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
جفتشون

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
این یکی رو بیخیال

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
خخخخ
نیلوفر از سوسک نمیترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
انشرلی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
حتما هست دیگه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا دوسش دارم همینجوری که هست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظرندارم


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم همیشه شاد باشه

18.ی نصیحت :
*الکی غصه نخور!!!

*راستی پرنیا بیشتر از2مین شد
برای همین از عمت مایه گذاشتی؟
گناه داره طفلی
*

----------


## نادر افشار

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
به نظرم تا حالا کار ضایعی انجام نداده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اتفاقا بر عکس

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
دقیقا نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
محرم اسرار

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک بیچاره که از همه میترسه!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

یاد خودش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :11: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
سر درنمیارم از این چیزا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از اینکه برات وقت میزاره خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظر خاصی ندارم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (694): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله هر چی میخواد همون بشه!

18.ی نصیحت :
من خودم احتیاج به نصیحت دارم نمیتونم کسیو نصیحت کنم!!!

*

----------


## Lara27

*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

*
*نفر نهم ...

* *nitah
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکیییییییییییییییی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟** یه روز یادمه اصلا اعصاب نداشت کم بود پشت کامپیوتر ازش کتک بخورم.خخخ
**
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  بلی عالی بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  چی گفتی؟؟هان؟ با کی بودی؟ با دوست من بودی؟ برو از جلو چشمم دور شو.خخخ .شوخی کردم .نه. عشق منه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  وا .سواله میپرسی؟ خب منو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟   روی منابع

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20نفرشون 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  بیشتر با من جوره 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)   جیگر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  هیچ کدام .سوسکه عاشقش میشه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  یاد خودم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  نه.کمه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  کلا دوسش میدارم:yahoo (4):

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  :yahoo (21):

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :  ایشالا دکتر بشی

18.ی نصیحت :  ندارم
*

----------


## sandbad

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ایشالا همون شغلی که دوست داشته باشه و برازندش باشه


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
خودش بهتر میدونه من که نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بگی نگی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اره دقیقا اونم شدید رو اعصاب من خخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
..................................................  ...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
-1 جذب که هیچ یه نفر طلبکارم میشه 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
ابجی پلاس

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
باید از خود سوسک بپرسیم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

اشفاندر ماموترا
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :11: *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه کاربری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یا درجه درجه وابستگی؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از اینکه بقیه رو راهنمایی میکنه خوشم میاد و از اینکه همیشه اینجاست  زیاد خوشم نمیاد چون برا خودش هدف داره و لازمه هدفش رو عین درجه کاربریش فعال کنه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
ساده و خیرخواه و حامی
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالا که هیچ ارزویی نداشته باشه ( زمانی هیچ ارزویی نداره که همه رزوهاش براورده شده باشند)

18.ی نصیحت :
مواظب مهربونیات باش
*

----------


## mohamadj07

*nitah
*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشکی
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
چیز خاصی مد نظرم نیس!
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
تا حدودی
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
اگه قهر نکنه نه!
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
خودشو!!! :yahoo (4):
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رو حرفش حرف بزنی :yahoo (21):
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
7 نفر...
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هردو
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اصن مگه جرئت داری لقب بذاری؟! :yahoo (4):
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از این :yahoo (4):
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
nitah
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
بخاطر آواتارش
 بخاطر حالت کاربریش!
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
درجه اش کجا بود؟ :yahoo (4):
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
زود رنجه :yahoo (21):
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نظری ندارم :yahoo (4):
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالا کنکور بترکونه 
18.ی نصیحت :
الان بگم ناراحت میشه :yahoo (4): . اینکه زودرنج نباش...! 
*

----------


## moon girl

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟تاحالا کار ضایع ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟30نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هر دو البته دخترابیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خانوم دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟گزینه 3

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد ادم خاصی نمیفتم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله البته 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟احساس میکنم داره تلاششو میکنه که به هدفش برسه واین خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (768):  :Y (768): 
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشالا به هدفش برسه


*

----------


## na3r!n

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟روانشناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**یادم نیس...**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟**اره خیلی**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟**یه نمه اره**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟**یکی که من ازش خوشم نمیاد**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟**رو ناامیدی دوستاش**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**فک کنم 19تاشون اون یه دونه مخالفم خودمم*:yahoo (4):*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟**بادخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)**پاستوریزه**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟**صدرصد میترسه* :Yahoo (56): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟**دختره همسایمون* :Yahoo (76): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (65): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟**اره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟**کلا خوشم نمیاد ازش*:yahoo (4):
:yahoo (4):ولی واقعا خیلی دختره گلیه :Yahoo (11): *
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بچگونه اس**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (467): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :**غم نبینه**

18.ی نصیحت :**نصیحتگر خوبی نیستم*:yahoo (21):

----------


## Dr.GajaR

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟اووم دامپزشک !
*  


* 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم زیاد اشنا نیستم باش 
*  


* 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اووووم بعله
*  


* 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟کلن با همه جوره 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو درسشه 
*  


* 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟با این فعالیتی که داره از 20 نفر 30 نفر 
*  


* 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا
*  


* 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*  


* 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:yahoo (4):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بعله
*  


* 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوفه اما ساده 
*  


*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*  


* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :موفق باشه 
*  


* 
*

----------


## SilentHeart

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی* ​*

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم!!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ شک نکن

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نوچ به هیچ وجه**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم!!**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ !

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 8 نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با هر دوش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :troll (25):*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ دختر خیلی خوبیه**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه موفق و سربلند باشه و به همه ی ارزوهاش برسه

18.ی نصیحت : کم بیا نت بشین درستو بخون قراره دکتر بشیااا*

----------


## Joker72

*
**وای خدا چقد منتظر این روز بودم.
درمورد نیتا هستش؟؟؟
خخخخخخخخخ**


*
*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ این میشه دامپزشک یه دام لگدش میزنه میمیره.

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کل کل با بنده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ نه بابا با این کی دوست میشه.منم چون دیدم تنهاست باهاش دوست شدم.*:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اینم پرسیدن داره؟؟؟سندباده اعصابه.

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو*  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هیشگی.(حالا شاید 20 نفر)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ واسش فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عکسش رو دیدم خیلی خیلی شبیه لبوه.

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مگه چیزی هست که از این دختر نترسه؟؟؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خ نمیگم*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره (این یکی رو حقشه)

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا از چیزیش بدم نمیاد و تقریبا از تمام کارهای داخل سایتش خوشم میاد.

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه بچه گربه

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم تو دانشگاه موفق باشه و مخصوصا اینکه وقتی رفت دانشگاه زیاد از دوستاش عقب نیافتاده باشه.

18.ی نصیحت : وقتی کسی خونه نسیت نره سراغ اجاق گاز، با کبریت بازی نکنه، و در رو هم واسه ناشناس باز نکنه.
*

----------


## Takfir

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ یه دکتر چشم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ همونی که بخاطرش بهم گفت پیامتو پاک کن! 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم والا ولی منو خیلی دوست داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی رشتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)امممم خانم مردد

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یادِ خانم کوچولو تو پسر شجاع

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ به نظرم پاسخگو میشد بهتر بود!در کل نه ناظر بخش پاتوق حقش نیست چون خیلی بیشتر از اینا کار میکنه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ مممم ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش ولی اینکه خیلی واسه دوستاش ارزش قائله وقت میزاره واسشون تایپ میکنه عکس میگیره از کتاب های کمک درسی خودش یه عالمه ویژگی خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه اسم خودشو مینوشت خیلی قشنگ تر بود

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : دو تا از پستاشو شهرت میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزوی خوشبختی

18.ی نصیحت : تو هر رشته ای هستی تو اون بهترین باش!
*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**پزشکی**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**ندیدم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**بله**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**عمرا**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**همه رو
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**نمیدونم
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**20**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**دخترا**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**خانم دکتر
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**بی تفاوت از کنار هم رد میشن
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**@nitah@
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (15): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**آره**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**در کل خوبه
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**زیباست**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (559): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :
**سلامتی**

18.ی نصیحت :
*بزرگتر از خودمو نصیحت نمیکنم

----------


## venus95

1.پزشکی
2.نمیدونم :Y (479): 
3.وقتی تونسته بامن دوست شه پس بدونیدصددرصدموفق بوده :Yahoo (9): 
4.نه اصلا
5.نمیدونم بیای بهم بگی خب؟؟
6.دخترابیشترحساسیتشون روناخن ولباساشونه دیه خخخ
7.احتمالا اکثرا
8.هردوگروه
9.نیلومجهول :Yahoo (117): 
10.هیچ کدوم نیلوبرش میداره واسه تشریح میبره دانشگاه
11.خودش
12. :Y (741): 
13.اری
14.این که روابط اجتماعی عالی داره خوبه وبده رونمیگم:yahoo (4):
15. :Y (582): 
16. :Yahoo (11): 
17.رسیدن به هدف وخوشبخت شدن
18.دخترخوب ومهربونی باش

----------


## SonaMi

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مدیریت کلینیک زیبایی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ خاطرم نیست والا 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ تقریبا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ مشخص نیس

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رشته دلخواهش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10.5 ( اون نیم واسه اینه که جذبش شده ولی دستش بَندِه)

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره - با همه خوبه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عمه ( خیلی بهش میاد " عمه نیلو " خخخ)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ دامپزشکی خونده ، از هم نمیترسند

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خاله شادونه - برنادت ( همسر هاوارد در سریال بیگ بنگ ) 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بیشتر باید باشه .... زیاد پست میزاشت 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ زیاد آشنایی ندارم ولی روابط عمومیش خوبه . به نظرم آینده نگر هم باشه . 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ تنوع گراس .... خوبه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : شماره حساب بده واریز کنم 

17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم یه برنده جایزه نوبل بشه . 

18.ی نصیحت : ایران نمون .*

----------


## hamed70t

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دامپزشک**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم!!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ! به نظرم به موی گوسفند حساسیت بده* :yahoo (4):*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 6 نفر!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پزشک دهکده* :Y (717): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ قطعا سوسک از این ، چون به زور میخواد بهش آمپول بزنه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ حنا دختری در مزرعه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (510): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدی ندیدم ؛ خوبیش مسئولیت پذیره**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Y (499):  *مواظبش باشیا**

17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شالله موفق باشی تو تک تک ثانیه های زندگیت

18.ی نصیحت : نصیحت مورد نظر در دست رس نمی باشد* :yahoo (4):

----------


## neonato

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نمیکنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت : 
*

----------


## Mohammad BJ

*به به آجی گلم نیلوفر



میخوام یه جوری جواب بدم که خودتم بخندی 



1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 

غاز چروغی
:yahoo (4):


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

مگه کار ضایع هم بلده؟؟
:yahoo (4):


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 

اووووووه زیاد


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه خیلیم عالیه



5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 

من



6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

گاو ، چه جوری میخوای گاو تلقیح کنی؟؟
:yahoo (4):




7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 

هیشکی بابا ، همه در میرن



8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ 

من که زیاد نیستم که بدونم ، دوستان پاسخگو باشن



9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) 

پوپول داداشی



10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ بیچاره سوسکه



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ جک اسپارو



12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بابا ، مدیریت برازندشه



14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

 کلا ماهه



15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم خو،چی بگم؟؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یه عروسک بع بعی سفید مشکی

17. ی ارزو واسش : پایان فراغ

18.ی نصیحت : سکوت کن ، در سکوت واقع بین میشوی
در سکوت بیشتر میشنوی
سکوت خود فریادی بلند است
**:yahoo (3):
-------------------------------------------
آرزوی موفقیت آجییییییییییییییی ، بالا بالاها ببینمتا  آراز رو بزن کنار بشین جاش:yahoo (4):*

----------


## nitah

Up :d

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟جونور شناس* :Y (510): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟خدایا توبه...* :Y (684): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟Oh Yes

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه جون آبجی...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟معلومه،داداش جانی رو!* :Y (422): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حساس نشو،حساس نشو...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه میگن تو تکی!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟خوب  طبیعته هر دختره،که بره سمته جنس مخالف!!!!* :Y (643): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)سوگولی*:yahoo (4):*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک اینو ببینه میگه:یا حضرت بیژن،چقد خوجله!اینم براش قش میکنه!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟مرحوم:چنگیزخان مغول!!* :Y (771): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (640): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟Yes

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟دختر خوبیه،از امضاش معلومه!!* :Y (516): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :I Love You* :Y (477): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :خدایا همه دم بختارو،به بختشون برسون!ایشونم جزوشون!

18.ی نصیحت :کم درس بخون،عاقبتت اینه:بشوری وبصابی!بچه نگه داری،ازهمه مهمتر شوهر داری کنی!!* :Y (658): *


راستی سرکار پرنیا:فکر کنم شوما به سوسک علاقه خاصی دارین!!!!*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

